
6 Months – Zero Progress – $1.3 in Bank :( - supersarkar
https://medium.com/thejournal/6-months-zero-progress-1-3-in-bank-fd3dcac07b5a
======
ohiovr
If you have a place to stay and internet access (and some kind of access to a
router) you could host your own websites if you are super broke. I host a
couple domains at home on a dynamic ip address. I suppose as long as the cable
company doesn't find out I should be ok though its just for my own personal
use. If you are good at teaching or communicating have you thought about
finding a topic to teach or demonstrate and publish to one of the big websites
for that sort of thing (lynda.com or udemy). Any worth while endevor is going
to take focus and its always a gamble. Main thing though is having shelter,
heat and optionally food if you gotta eat (most people do).

